# First Handgun Help



## bippoptl (Jan 21, 2020)

hey guys, just joined and I'm looking for help. I should be getting my handgun permit here in NY any day now (only took 11 freaking months to get! this state sucks). Ive been watching a lot of youtube about different guns, reading a lot of articles, etc... I seem to have kinda settled on the Sig Sauer P320. At first I was set on the P320 X5 Legion. reviews have been amazing and I figure if I'm gonna get a gun i might as well get the top of the line in that model. but the more i looked i kinda liked the reviews of the P320 x-Carry. its definitely smaller (7.4in in length with 4in barrel) than the x5 legion, but this is a gun primarily for home defense and range shooting. The reviews say its great to shoot and very accurate within 30-50 yards. So I'm wondering what you all think? has anyone had either, or both, of these guns that can help me choose which version of the P320 i should choose. Or if you have a suggestion on a different gun too that would be great as well. thanks for any help


----------



## Bobee (Oct 14, 2019)

Thats a big gun. Many people buy guns that big with the intention of carrying them around, but end up leaving them at home most of the time. Have you thought about a 938 or 365 (assuming you’ve settled on sig as the manufacturer of choice)?


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

bippoptl said:


> hey guys, just joined and I'm looking for help. I should be getting my handgun permit here in NY any day now (only took 11 freaking months to get! this state sucks). Ive been watching a lot of youtube about different guns, reading a lot of articles, etc... I seem to have kinda settled on the Sig Sauer P320. At first I was set on the P320 X5 Legion. reviews have been amazing and I figure if I'm gonna get a gun i might as well get the top of the line in that model. but the more i looked i kinda liked the reviews of the P320 x-Carry. its definitely smaller (7.4in in length with 4in barrel) than the x5 legion, but this is a gun primarily for home defense and range shooting. The reviews say its great to shoot and very accurate within 30-50 yards. So I'm wondering what you all think? has anyone had either, or both, of these guns that can help me choose which version of the P320 i should choose. Or if you have a suggestion on a different gun too that would be great as well. thanks for any help


I've got a P320 X5 VTAC which is essentially the same gun. Indeed it is a big gun. Except the X5 Legion has a tungsten infused polymer grip module, skeletonized trigger, flared magazine well, the slide is cut out on top and different sights. It's also set up to accept an RMR optical sight. It's a heavy gun compared to it's X5 brethren and cost about $320 more. Supposedly it's as heavy as if it were an all steel gun? The fire control unit (FCU) is practically identical on all the P320 9mm, 40/357Sig and can be used in all of the different grip modules. The only difference is that the standard X5 FCU has a different trigger. The X5 Legion has a skeletonized X5 trigger. I also have a Sig P320 .40 Compact. They go for about $370 less than the X5 Legion. Indeed they are great shooting guns.

You might want to check out HK's VP9 or VP9SK. I've got a VP9, VP9SK and a VP40. The "SK" stands for Sub Kompact. They go for about $70 more than the standard Sig X5 and are about $250 less than the X5 Legion. If I could only have one, either the HK or Sig it would be the HK. In my opinion HK makes the best polymer framed pistol on the market today. The fit, feel and finish are second to none.

The Sig grip modules scratch very easily and feel kinda' cheap. Kinda' like those styrene plastic models. Whereas the HK's seem to be more durable and scratch resistant. At least to me the HK's feel more solid, are an overall better made gun and a better value for the money. The HK also comes with 3 different interchangeable back straps and side panels (palm swells) to fit different sized hands.

Being that you're in New York I believe that you're limited to 10 rounds? If so all of these guns are available with 10 round magazines. But what ever you decide you can't go wrong with either a Sig or HK.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Bobee said:


> Thats a big gun. Many people buy guns that big with the intention of carrying them around, but end up leaving them at home most of the time. Have you thought about a *938 or 365* (assuming you've settled on sig as the manufacturer of choice)?


I've got both, great guns but range guns they are not.


----------



## Bobee (Oct 14, 2019)

That 938 looks super cool in tan or fde or whatever its called. Mine in plain jane black! Apparently people are saying the 938 is unreliable. Mine has been great. Stylish little guns


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Bobee said:


> That 938 looks super cool in tan or fde or whatever its called. Mine in plain jane black! Apparently people are saying the 938 is unreliable. *Mine has been great.* Stylish little guns


Mine too. Same for the P365's. Although there were some reported problems with their first batch of guns that were made in 2018. Mine were made in 2019. The manufacture date is on a sticker on the box. The P365's are about the same size as the P938's except they hold 10 rounds and come with an extra 12 round magazine. I've since swapped out the triggers with one's from Armory Craft not that they needed them. I like the way they look. The P365's make an awesome little pocket gun that's why I bought two. One for each pocket.

The FDE P938 is the Scorpion model. My other one is the Legion model.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

I've been certain of a gun I wanted , reading all the reviews etc. 
only to change my mind once I held the gun.
Doing the research is great, don't stop the reviews, I'm just saying it's a game changer sometimes when you have physical possession


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

pic said:


> I've been certain of a gun I wanted , reading all the reviews etc.
> only to change my mind once I held the gun.
> Doing the research is great, don't stop the reviews, I'm just saying it's a game changer sometimes when you have physical possession


Yup, been there, done that too!


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

Howdy.
I'm not a Sig fan, and have some reasons, but that is here nor there. Plenty of people like them and just about every other brand, so the for and not so for are out there.
I'm really surprised that no one here has suggested to gather your research, make a list, and find a rental range if possible to try some out. You don't have to be an expert on anything to know what fits, feels, shoots and works best for you. This, despite the wold views at times, is all about you.
If you can't find a range or people to shoot with, at lest try to find a store that will let you handle some. Don't bother with all the "advice" you may get, but if you get matter of fact answers to your questions, then you should be well on your way.
Pointed questions will probably get answered pretty well here, just remember to sort out the opinions from the answers. LOL
Happy Shopping

WOW! I knw this forum was a bit slow, but the question was posted in January and just started getting replies on Friday. WOW. I guess it got shuffled to the bottom of the list somehow?


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

LostinTexas said:


> Howdy.
> I'm not a Sig fan, and have some reasons, but that is here nor there. Plenty of people like them and just about every other brand, so the for and not so for are out there.
> I'm really surprised that no one here has suggested to gather your research, make a list, and find a rental range if possible to try some out. You don't have to be an expert on anything to know what fits, feels, shoots and works best for you. This, despite the wold views at times, is all about you.
> If you can't find a range or people to shoot with, at lest try to find a store that will let you handle some. Don't bother with all the "advice" you may get, but if you get matter of fact answers to your questions, then you should be well on your way.
> ...


I am not a huge SIG fan either, but they do make some tough hardware. The biggest thing with me, from the only SIG I owned once, was that the bore axis seems so high on their products.


----------

